# how to install this fucked firegl driver for radeon 8500

## doyouba

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  if some one know  how to install this fucked firegl driver for radeon 8500 on Gentoo

help us

please

thanks  :Cool: 

----------

## klieber

 *doyouba wrote:*   

>   if some one know  how to install this fucked firegl driver for radeon 8500 on Gentoo
> 
> help us
> 
> please

 

Your post is singularly unhelpful.  If you want assistance getting the Radeon 8500 to work with the FireGL driver, perhaps you can provide some more information, such as what steps you've already tried, what error messages you're getting, etc., etc.  You know, basic troubleshooting information.

And, of course, you did search google, right?

If you weren't looking for help and just wanted to rant and bitch about your trouble, then please do that in /dev/null (at a minimum) or on an entirely different web site (ideally)

--kurt

----------

## rommel

here numb nut...try this URL thread

----------

## doyouba

 :Very Happy:  i would test it later

thank thank   :Laughing: 

----------

## rommel

lol...your welcome welcome.....post your results when your done will ya

----------

